# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Tclipse's frogroom

## tclipse

Hey all, have this up on a few forums, thought I'd post it over here too. 

New frogroom... still in progress, but it's getting there


Before:

[/QUOTE]


Now:



Some frogs/vivs:


125G, Yellow A. galactonotus



2.0 O. pumilio "Solarte"





1.1 R. intermedius




1.1.1 R. ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"




1.0.5 E. anthonyi "Rio Saladillo" (still in QT)



1.0.1 O. pumilio "El Dorado" (temp tank)

----------


## tclipse

0.0.3 R. lamasi "Orange"




0.1 D. tinctorius "Patricia"



0.0.4 D. tinctorius "Bakhuis" (growout)




0.0.4 D. tinctorius "Matecho (growout)



1.1 D. tinctorius "Azureus" (quarantine)




1.1 L. williamsi geckos




0.0.3 Phelsuma klemmeri



E. anthonyi "Santa Isabel"

----------


## dsmalex97

<----- Hater!!!

That rooms looks epic man!  I'm thinking about building a reptile room myself, so this totally just motivated me!!  Great work!!

Beautiful animals too!  You're a lucky man :]

----------


## fluffypanda

man you sure know how to make me jealous! Id love to do that with my room! amazing set ups and animals. keep us posted

----------

